# `



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like deer to me. Sometimes they clump up like that instead of pellets.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

by the picture, I agree w/ Beaver 

Meaning the last poster, not that it is beaver scat....


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Yep deer. When they change their diet that happens till their body adjusts. Eat some green apples and you will see what I mean.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doesn't look to be any hair or fibrous material in it, but it doesn't hurt to check. Many, many years ago an old timer told me that it was buck crap, and that does always leave those oversize "rabbit pellets". Turns out that's not always true.

When I was a kid I couldn't wait to get at the pears on our pear tree. One year I ate a few too many green pears. Man! Talk about intestinal misery!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep it looks like deer poo.
sherman


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> yep it looks like deer poo.
> sherman


Adolescent Bigfoot.......


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I am laughing so hard right now!!!!


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Whitetail deer on green grass


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Kinda hard to tell without tasting it. . . . . .
Wha's it taste like?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> Kinda hard to tell without tasting it. . . . . .
> Wha's it taste like?


looks like deer poo feels like deer poo smells like deer poo tastes like crap, LOL must be deer poo
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

that right there is a black crappie terd for sure


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Albino turtle poo?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

OK poo experts.. the black spot in the middle of bird poo.. what is it?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

the black part is the actual "poo" or feces, or stool......the white part is "other stuff' and urine, birds don't pee...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Kinda hard to tell without tasting it. . . . . .
> Wha's it taste like?


funny you say that....
one time I told my brothers step-son that's how you tell the age of a deer.
that same season I shot a doe..and when I checked her in I bought a bag of sugar babies.
and dumped them in my pocket. when we got to the house the step-son was there.
I asked him if he wanted to know the age...so I reached in my pocked pulled out a hand full and POPPED them in my mouth!! I told him she was about 3 years old....he turned 5 shades of GREEN!!! lol


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Love that 1


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Actually, it looks like Trailbreaker popped a squat in your yard. Check it for Gum and Carp just to be sure.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks like young Sasquatch dung to me!


----------

